# Smithi egg sack.



## Rob883226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Its being finished off as I type this, eggs laid, I missed that part. But she is wrapping them up nicely right this second


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice! congradulations on your new eggsac! theere will be smithi Jr's runnin around any time haha!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 26, 2006)

congrats man!  beautiful t that i hope has a lot of little ones soon.  :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Mar 26, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: awesome!!!keep us updated


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 26, 2006)

Congratulations!  Did you mate her or was she gravid when you got her?  Awesome either way, keep us updated.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats Rob!


----------



## diKe (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice! Congratulations


----------



## xalbinox (Mar 26, 2006)

beautiful absolutly beautiful Congratulations :clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 26, 2006)

congrats! is'nt that cute


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 26, 2006)

:clap: congrats on the sack.:clap:


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, I mated her to this male who I thought was going to die when he first became mature. He had a bloody blob on his ass that hardened up. He became an excellent stud spider. In fact, I'm looking to sell him now. I no longer have a need for him, and he is still a worthy candidate for mating from what I can see by how active he is. Hes annoying as a matter of fact. I always hear him climbing around and picking at the corner of his 5 gallon

Then






Few weeks later after a sperm web.






A few days ago still looking to hook up






This is the female folding the sack.






Doing a little cleaning, moving stuff around.






Clear shot before she went into guardian mode.






All done, now its time to hurry up and wait


----------



## Spiderface (Mar 26, 2006)

congratulations:clap:


----------



## Breadfan (Mar 26, 2006)

gratz on sack

those are awesome looking pics

so when they hatch u gonna sellem i would be interested in one


----------



## becca81 (Mar 26, 2006)

Good luck!  Looks great so far!


----------



## Drachenjager (Mar 27, 2006)

*Sling*

I want a Sling


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

Omg ... that abdomen looks very bad, I would'nt SELL that


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Omg ... that abdomen looks very bad, I would'nt SELL that


Why not, its a male. A mature male, and proven. Hes not around to win a beauty pageant. The main mission has nothing to do with his crusty butt.

In fact....

He cant flick annoying hairs so he might be perfect for people who have sensitive skin. 

See?

A silver lining.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

Well personally I would'nt SELL it, I would give it away for a try on breeding but I would'nt ask money for a specimen that got an abdomen of blood

Do you know the cause ? cuz the abdomen got a very weird formation like if it was deshydrated on the last pic


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Well personally I would'nt SELL it, I would give it away for a try on breeding but I would'nt ask money for a specimen that got an abdomen of blood
> 
> Do you know the cause ? cuz the abdomen got a very weird formation like if it was deshydrated on the last pic


I don't know the cause, all i know is it doesn't matter when it comes to breeding. It was a bad molt. Thats as much as i know.

Personally I would sell it. I bought it to mate, raised it up, no one gave it to me. It cost me money. Now, its mature, it mated, it got me a sack, now he can do the same for someone else. 

It drinks when it wants, the bowl is full right now, as I type. Did you look at this thread?

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=54678&highlight=smithi+molt

Why should I "give" it away.

Please, explain in detail.

I'm a capitalist btw.


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats on the eggsac! I hope it all goes well! Beautiful species:drool:


----------



## drunkinmaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Honestly, I would sell it too.Its not like the seller is hiding anything from the buyer, its a proven male.Its also a species where adults don't come cheap.
here some Karma :clap:  to that eggsac!


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I agree, if its active and healty I see no reason, but on the first picture it looks .... very bad, the the second pic it already looks a bit better. I also said that because IMO when the male is mature you just send it you dont sell it ... no ? It is going to die ... Anyway ... Thats what I do, its a hobby ... Sometimes im wondering why ppl are here .. the spider, or the money.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Well I agree, if its active and healty I see no reason, but on the first picture it looks .... very bad, the the second pic it already looks a bit better. I also said that because IMO when the male is mature you just send it you dont sell it ... no ? It is going to die ... Anyway ... Thats what I do, its a hobby ... Sometimes im wondering why ppl are here .. the spider, or the money.


eshhh man thats a little harsh for a guy who only wants to sell a B.smithi male , after all  the adults of that Sp is worth quite a bit. NOT to compaire but would you just hand over a mature male P.metallica ? im just saying its not  ridiculous  to ask for some money when selling a mature male of a Desired Sp , even when it comes to a B.smithi The buyer knows hes gonna be paying money for a T thats not going to be around lots , Personaly i hope the buyer would be intersted only for breeding purposes. These comments are not to offend just a point of view that i share. 

Good Luck on the sac, hope everything goes smooth !


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

We're not talking of P metallica here ... We're talking of a mature smithi that got an abdomen covered of a dark liquid that we dont know the cause

I dont want to be rude, im not saying that Rob is the cause of all this, he's right to sell it because he bought it a good price, as you said this species worth quite a lot, I think thats the problem. Im just really upset because im wondering if ppl here in Canada are there for the spider or the money, if we compare our price to the UK ... where we can have 15 Xenesthis immanis for £35 ea
( http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=6421 ) when here it will cost you 2625 to have  15 Xenesthis immanis, do you understand my point ?

another exemple, in a UK forum someone was selling a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus x1 sub adult male £10 ,  a single sling worth 225$ here.

This said, im pretty sure to give the best price here in Canada, and im sure there's better price in UK I did'nt searsh much.

Money or hobby ?


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Mar 28, 2006)

A guy wants to sell 1 male, and your talking about only being in it for the money lol


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> A guy wants to sell 1 male and your talking about he's only in it for the money lol



As I can see you did'nt read much the tread


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec i read it all
Wouldnt have commented if i hadnt


----------



## KJE (Mar 28, 2006)

I would be afraid to sell a t that has a damaged abdomen.  I would be afraid to ship it.  Even if you have the absolute best packing, there is still a large chance that it could burst and die.  Moreso with this one than one that is well covered with a hard exoskeleton.

BTW, some people do 50/50 splits and some people sell their males outright.  Either way is very acceptable.  I'm a little shocked that some people are giving this person a hard way to go over wanting to sell something that is currently his.

Also, contrats on the egg sac!  I hope all goes well with it.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

KJE said:
			
		

> BTW, some people do 50/50 splits and some people sell their males outright.  Either way is very acceptable.  I'm a little shocked that some people are giving this person a hard way to go over wanting to sell something that is currently his.


Im not giving a hard to time to that guy :


> I dont want to be rude, im not saying that Rob is the cause of all this, he's right to sell it because he bought it a good price, as you said this species worth quite a lot, I think thats the main problem.


im just comparing the price to other place, and the price here are way to high, I take back the exemple I gave:


> in a UK forum someone was selling a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus x1 sub adult male £10 , a single sling worth 225$ here.


They're selling a perfect healty sub-adult Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 10 £! Here, a single sling worth 225$, how much would we ask for a sub-adult male ? 600 ?

Thats where start the problem, we pay way to much for our sling, so when we got them to maturity we sell them again more expensive then what they were...


----------



## drunkinmaster (Mar 28, 2006)

If he sends it out for free, then he should be entitled to half the sac, and he sells it then he would be entitled to nothing.


----------



## JCola (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats on the sac!


----------



## becca81 (Mar 28, 2006)

If he's still good to go, he's still good to go.  He does look a bit weathered me and I would mention the bad molt in the "for sale" ad, but as long as the buyer knows exactly what they're getting, I don't see a problem.


----------



## KJE (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Im not giving a hard to time to that guy :
> 
> 
> im just comparing the price to other place, and the price here are way to high, I take back the exemple I gave:
> ...


Kirdec, sorry if I misunderstood you.  I wasn't aware that we pay more for t's in the USA.  I've never really searched prices in other countries.

I do think that if that male could survive shipping, and the buying is fully aware of the injury, then it would probably be a great deal.  I just really like 50/50 splits because you can have them go to several different people and you'll have more of a chance of getting to share a successful sac.  Although, some people don't want the hassle that comes along with so many tiny slings/shipping.  Totally understandable.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Well I agree, if its active and healty I see no reason, but on the first picture it looks .... very bad, the the second pic it already looks a bit better. I also said that because IMO when the male is mature you just send it you dont sell it ... no ? It is going to die ... Anyway ... Thats what I do, its a hobby ... Sometimes im wondering why ppl are here .. the spider, or the money.


You sound confused.

I sure don't make a living selling male smithi with funky lookn crusty butts. I like tarantulas, as a hobby thats self sustains itself. If I get a sack every over year or so, I'm happy as a pig in poop. Do I think I will be able to buy a house with the profits? Nope, I make real money in other ways. 

I'm also not here to take a beating because I like to keep spiders in cages, just so I can stare at them. I sell stuff, I trade stuff, I buy stuff. I have fun. The baby smithi, if I'm lucky enough to hatch them out healthy, will help fund my hobby in different ways. I might sell some, trade some for other spiders, who knows. 

I paid USC for the male, raised it up, took the time, fed it, cared for it and let it mate. Thats a good thing, I think.

I have no problem accepting cash for him, no problem asking for cash either.

Hes worth something.

Capitalism is a great thing!


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

We just have a different opinion then


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Im not giving a hard to time to that guy :
> 
> 
> im just comparing the price to other place, and the price here are way to high, I take back the exemple I gave:
> ...


You sound like you have a problem with supply and demand. I wonder how much the first adult pair of Pamphobeteus ultramarinus went for in europe, way back when. I KNOW it wasn't 10 euros, or whatever is used over there now.

I know for a fact that most of the metallicas you see in the states going for 300ish, came in for about 50 dollars or less from europe. The price gets bumped up here because some people will pay that price. Its called disposable income. You can spend what you want, any way you want. If you think it costs to much, then you don't buy it.

Spider ball pythons go for about 4k, or more......

Why? I have no idea, they don't look that great to me. But people are paying that kind of cash for them.

My smithi is a SUPER STUD!

Hes worth a few bucks I think!


BTW, do you have any spiders you don't want anymore. I'll take them all, if you are giving them away. I'll even pay the shipping.


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 28, 2006)

KJE said:
			
		

> Kirdec, sorry if I misunderstood you.  I wasn't aware that we pay more for t's in the USA.  I've never really searched prices in other countries.
> 
> I do think that if that male could survive shipping, and the buying is fully aware of the injury, then it would probably be a great deal.  I just really like 50/50 splits because you can have them go to several different people and you'll have more of a chance of getting to share a successful sac.  Although, some people don't want the hassle that comes along with so many tiny slings/shipping.  Totally understandable.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


I have 3 50/50s out there now. Honestly, if they all had a sack I would be buried in spiderlings. I would have to hire a part time worker just to feed them. And that might not be easy, my house cleaner refuses to even LOOK in the room of big spiders Any more of mine that molt mature male, will be sold for at least as much as I paid for them.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

Where did you read I'll sell my collection ? 



> You can spend what you want, any way you want. If you think it costs to much, then you don't buy it.


I'll buy 'em, breed 'em and sell 'em half of the price. This said I wont sell to anybady.



> The price gets bumped up here because some people will pay that price


Well thats the problem that we've to fix.


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> Where did you read I'll sell my collection ?
> 
> 
> I'll buy 'em, breed 'em and sell 'em half of the price. This said I wont sell to anybady.
> ...


1) What?

2) Cool.

3) Good luck!


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 28, 2006)

You know that make me remember an good exemple ... There was a guy selling Poecilotheria "tigris" at 300$ ... Couple of day's later, he make a new post saying : UPDATE 
Poecilotheria "tigris" at 550$

Lol ... tell me what can make a price almost double


----------



## Rob883226 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> You know that make me remember an good exemple ... There was a guy selling Poecilotheria "tigris" at 300$ ... Couple of day's later, he make a new post saying : UPDATE
> Poecilotheria "tigris" at 550$
> 
> Lol ... tell me what can make a price almost double


Maybe someone sending him emails telling him to up the price maybe?

Naa...that could never happen.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (May 2, 2006)

I'm with kidrec on this one, rob you should not bred or sale that male. 

Was it one molt or does it have a history of bad molts? It could be genetic and you could have bred a whole lot of little tarantlas that will have bad molts. If it is one bad molt with a history of good molts then I think you might be ok. If you do not know then you should not sale him. 

Of course I do not expect you do listien to me. 
thedarkfinder.


----------



## MRL (May 2, 2006)

TheDarkFinder said:
			
		

> I'm with kidrec on this one, rob you should not bred or sale that male.
> 
> Was it one molt or does it have a history of bad molts? It could be genetic and you could have bred a whole lot of little tarantlas that will have bad molts. If it is one bad molt with a history of good molts then I think you might be ok. If you do not know then you should not sale him.
> 
> ...


I think that's a bit harsh. That males only purpose was to breed and there's nothing that could prove your statement as far as genetics goes to to being true. Frankly, it's his choice whether he should sell or breed his spider and I don't understand why anyone should be concerned with it since the male is obviously a proven breeder and anyone with a fresh female would probably welcome the chance to mate them!


----------

